# Setting a Volume Cap on a Mitsubishi!



## Allen1350 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello. Things tend to get a bit loud where I am, and sometimes the volume on the television gets turned past a point that is NOT good for the speakers! Now, I have been to some hotels where you CANNOT turn up the volume on the television past a certain point (and I like that a lot) and you cannot put it below a certain point. Well, I am more concerned about putting a cap at the high end. Is there a way I can do this? It is a widescreen Mitsubishi about four or five years old.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've not come across that but if its there it will be a setting within the menu for audio settings. If you can't find it, try emailing Mit - they'll need th emodel number - who knows they might actually respond.


----------



## Allen1350 (Dec 25, 2008)

Umm thanks.


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Depending on your cable box you should be able to lower the volume on it which will in then lower the volume on the TV.
The largest problem with this though is the volume stays the same as before for all other inputs (i.e. DVD). That means when you switch from cable to DVD, if the volume wasn't turned down, then you have an even worse problem then before since the TV will be turned up to compensate for the lower cable volume (???, did that make sense?).
What model Mits do you have and how many devices do you have connected to it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

im not sure about that mitsu.if its possible you will just have to dig through the menu.i know its possible on some equipment.i know my yamaha receiver can limit max volume.


----------

